# black moor fish; white spots + very lethargic.. HELP!!



## nyhcgrrl (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello everyone I am new here so I want to thank you all for taking your time to read this; I am a somewhat new owner of a beautiful black moore fancy goldfish.. I've been doing everything in my power to provide the utmost care for him/her... However, he has had these small white spots... they are not tiny as in ICH disease instead they are a bit bigger and on the middle of his body, only one side. I went to the petstore and they told me what he had was probably ich, and not fungus. However, I've been using a medication in the water that is suppose to rid him and the aquarium of the disease.. He sits on the bottom of the tank and does not move around really, and hasn't been eating at all. The medicine does not seem to be helping him, but rather making him more uncomfortable. The color of the spots seems to be a whitish-grey color and it looks a bit translucent and cloudy. I am very confused because it seems to look a bit like fungus, but the pet store guy said that it would covering up to 20-30% of his body if it was that...I've also noticed that he sometimes darts around quickly and then returns to the bottom of the tank..CAN ANYONE HELP? =(


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

What Meds are You Useing? 
I Recomend Pimafix. 
Also how long have you been treating him?
also, what size tank is he in?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.:wave:

What are your water parameters? What are the other occupants of the tank? What is the size of the tank? What is the temperature right now?
Pls try to post a close-up pic. 

It could be ich. Fungus rarely occurs and is a secondary infection to wounds. It is also cottony in appearance. What medicine did you use? Bear in mind that some medications are harmful even to the fish and an overdose could kill them. Some will harm your biological filtration causing ammonia and nitrite spikes which will eventually kill your fish.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## nyhcgrrl (Jan 29, 2007)

*my black moor*

The tank is pretty small about 6 gallons, we are getting a new one very soon and he is pretty small for now...he is currently the only occupant in the tank; the water temperature I honestly do not know exactly [waiting for a new therm.] but it is pretty warm for now because the guy at the store said to make sure it is a bit warm for the medicine to work more efficiently.. The medicine i am currently using is called API super ick cure. it doesn't seem to be doing much though, just making him more uncomfortable. He is just sitting at the bottom moving his fins as if he is swimming but sitting in one spot..I will try and post pics up ASAP. Thank you all for your speedy and informative replies! =) Also, any reason why he might not be eating? I am extremely worried about that! And I have been treating him for about a day and a half now. Since he is darting around quickly and then returning to his lethargic state, do you think it could be a parasite perhaps?


----------



## nyhcgrrl (Jan 29, 2007)

Can bio-zyme be used to replace lost bacteria and return the levels to normal?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I Would stop using The meds u got and switch over to Pimafix.
And Goldfish Need Atleast 30 Gallons.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The goldfish is already stressed. I'm thinking the water quality also has something to do with this situation. Try to check your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH. Then post the exact figures here. Pls include a close-up photo of your fish.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i wouldnt use primafix, why? because it might not be fungus. If it is not a cottony growth then it is probably a bacterial infection. I would recomend melafix for this. But before you tread could you give us a picture


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

As I've said many times before malachite green and formalin is my standard issue medicine for my fish. Effective on ich, fungal infections, external parasites, and bacterial problems. While its not a magic bullet its always worked well for me to deal with quite a variety of problems.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Ya, we need to see a picture really before we can tell you anything.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

FDStation152 said:


> As I've said many times before malachite green and formalin is my standard issue medicine for my fish. Effective on ich, fungal infections, external parasites, and bacterial problems. While its not a magic bullet its always worked well for me to deal with quite a variety of problems.


Be careful with malachite green and formalin, not all fish can tolerate those two meds, and some fish need them in lower dosages to be safe.

Without a pic and water params, there isn't any med that should be suggested to treat this fish. I would also suggest stopping whatever med you are currently using, because it sounds as if it is only making the problem worse. To properly treat any illness it first has to be identified. 

The person you're talking to at the LFS apparently doesn't know about fish illnesses and treatments, and doesn't sound like he knows much about fish in general, either. Can you please list the ingredients in the meds you are currently using?

The best thing you could do right now, while we're working to identify the problem is to keep the water as clean and cool as possible. Your fish isn't eating because it probably doesn't feel well. Once he starts to feel better the appetite should come back quickly. I would stop feeding for a couple of days more (he won't starve in a few days), and then offer food again slowly, only a few pellets at a time, making sure he's eating them before adding more. In a tank of that size, even a small goldfish is going to need to be cleaned a few times/wk to stay healthy. Right now, I would do 30% water changes every day, using cool, room temp water. Turning the light off for a while will help lessen the stress. Does the fish have any decorations in the tank to find hiding places? In a small tank like that a silk plant or two can do wonders.
Good Luck, we'll all help as much as we can, but we need more info in order to do so. The more you can tell us the faster we can help.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

Well yes its true that some fish cannot take malachite green at all or at full dosage. However those instructions are included on the bottle and one would hope that someone using such a product would read it before adding it to the tank. Malachite green also has some other drawbacks such as permanently staining silicone from time to time. The broad range of diseases it is effective against however is what makes it most attractive.


----------



## fireonthetrack (Feb 14, 2007)

*srry*

i have problems with my moors two i am so sorry


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Fireonthetrack, what kind of problem are you having with your moors? We'll need to know answers to these questions to help you:
Size of the tank
How long tank has been running
What kind of filter
How often you feed, what foods
How often you do water exchanges
The species and number of each species fish in the tank
Water test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH
Water temp
What specific problems are you having that brings you here to us for help?

The more you can tell us about your tank and situation, the faster and easier for us to help you.


----------



## fireonthetrack (Feb 14, 2007)

i got a another forum up its caled black moor dying help!!!! check that one.


----------

